

The TC “Bump”, What It Really Means & How To Navigate It. - shadow
http://www.watchingwebsites.com/archives/an-open-letter-to-all-techcrunch50-2009-startups-the-tc-bump-what-it-really-means-how-to-navigate-it

======
vaksel
you know what would be a great publicity stunt? Get accepted into TC50, then
launch early, then get auto-kicked out from TC50....and THEN get a ton of
coverage for being the site that got kicked out of TC50.

You go to TC50, you are one out of 50, you do this thing, and you are the only
one they talk about. And hell after TC50 launches, you'll still get covered
all the place as a sidenote.

------
dpcan
This information and advice should also be directly applied to anyone using
Google Adwords to get visitors to their websites.

~~~
patio11
Seconded. However, in Google AdWords, you have the luxury of sending your
soon-to-be-customer to a landing page. You can change _anything_ about that
landing page without impacting the experience of your site for "normal" users.

With TechCrunch, they're likely going to be sending folks straight to the
front page. Which means optimizing for the 100,000 ADHD squirrels hopped up on
crystal meth means pessimizing for all those forgotten sobs paying you money.

~~~
jasonkester
Worse, they might not even send people to your homepage.

When Techcrunch wrote up Twiddla, they linked directly to a meeting room that
they'd created. So the first several thousand people got to see a horribly
overloaded web conference, with everybody drawing at once.

Fortunately, we noticed it as soon as the article came out, so we were able to
redirect traffic over to the homepage, but still the first dozen comments on
the TC article were not very nice.

------
seanpower
hey pdcan. We try to be as agnostic as possible in the book (Complete Web
Monitoring) - the idea is that you can apply a total web monitoring strategy
(which includes how to just .. "be" on the web) to just about everything.

anyhow, glad you're enjoying it!

(ps, I'm @seanpower, the co-author of the post and book)

~~~
shadow
thanks for the informative article. Find it very useful. Some nuggets of
knowledge to be taken away for all kind of startups. @yanphun

~~~
seanpower
cool. that's what @acroll and I are all about. We want to help startups
succeed. you can reach us anytime on twitter (i'm @seanpower).

Talk soon :)

